
Butt Plug Hacking: Real Penetration Testing - DEFCON 27 - stuntkite
http://youtube.com/watch?v=CsQ2VWEfduM
======
shaftway
I'm pretty impressed with the methodology they used to find a backdoor.....

~~~
stuntkite
It’s important to take device security seriously when your ass is on the line.

